# Digital Camera with in Rs7000/-



## indianathann (Nov 6, 2010)

Guys,
          I wish to buy good one of Digital Camera. Please suggest me one which price is not exceeding Rs. 7000/=.

Thanks in Advance....

Padhu


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 6, 2010)

I think Canon Powershot A3000IS would be good for u at that range

*smartshoppers.in/published/publicdata/SSLIVESSLIVE/attachments/SC/products_pictures/CanonA3000N_L.jpg

Canon Powershot-A3000-Is Review: Overview


----------



## indianathann (Nov 8, 2010)

What about NIKON-L22 and SONY DSC S2100/B?


----------



## virajkin (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi even I want to Buy a camera within Rs 7000
I found NIKON Coolpix L22 a nice buy
12MP, 4X zoom, 3" Display
Price: INR: 6,450/-
Free-Bees :- 4GB card+Pouch+Rechargeable battery charger 
What u say????


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 9, 2010)

I belive Canon r the best in point and shoot cameras...

One of my friend have a basic canon cam and it have great pic quality and great image stabilization

Canon PowerShot A3000 IS / A3100 IS review: verdict, Canon A3100 IS vs A495 IS Nikon COOLPIX L22 | Cameralabs

Read it please..specially comparision with Nikon L22


----------



## virajkin (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks sanjoyp for the comparison link
I find Canon better than Nikon But A3000 model is much older and hard to find
So i may go for A3100. I will inform before i buy it


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 11, 2010)

I saw this A3000 in a Mall yesterday...anyways Newer r generally better...soo check A3100


----------



## virajkin (Nov 14, 2010)

How is Nikon Coolpix S3000 compared to Canon A3100??
Cost is almost same


----------



## hari.vgl (Nov 26, 2010)

just check out my earlier post... i dont think youll get much more from a3100 compared to a495..its around 5000 now at ebay...if you have some vouchers youll agai get something off...check it out....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...amera-under-5-6k-plz-suggest.html#post1274009


----------



## scarlettwhite (Feb 21, 2011)

In that price range you have lots of options, but i would suggest this Canon PowerShot SD1400 IS camera to you.Canon PowerShot SD1400 IS is Ultra-thin, stylish and with a 14.1 million pixel sensor it is the wide-angle thinnest ever made to date. This camera has 4x optical zoom and optical image stabilization for blur-free photos by camera shake and a host of intelligent technologies optimized.In this camera  intelligent Auto to record beautiful images easily in many situations, a new low light mode.


----------

